# Meat free Monday



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

Will you be joining in?

Fish and Chimps: PETA Europe's Blog | The McCartneys Join Meat-Free Monday Push


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

messaged on it to lol! its a great idea!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Sure thing! :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

Everday for me is meat free day


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Agility Springer said:


> Everday for me is meat free day


same here AS...this is so easy!! xx


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

i already have a meat free friday :thumbsup:


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

noushka05 said:


> same here AS...this is so easy!! xx


Hehe as a treat, i think we should have only chocolate monday, seen as we are so good allllll year round??


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Hiya

I am looking on that site (the link in the OP) 
and looking for vegan recipes etc.
What are all your popular meal choices? like whats your favorite meals?

(i hope nobody minds me asking)

xx


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Hiya
> 
> I am looking on that site (the link in the OP)
> and looking for vegan recipes etc.
> ...


I use this website......

Vegetarian Recipes | VegCooking.com

One of my avourites is the Thai green curry 

Thai Green Curry 
Add more green chilies to this dish for a spicier taste. You can prepare the green curry paste and keep it in the refrigerator for 4 to -5 days.

2 Tbsp. chopped lemon grass
1 tsp. cumin seeds
1 Tbsp. grated galangal (baby ginger)
1 Tbsp. chopped coriander root
4 garlic cloves
10 green Thai peppers or 4 green Indian chilies
2 Tbsp. groundnut oil
1/2 cup chopped red pepper
1/2 cup chopped green pepper
1 cup chopped button or shiitake mushrooms 
1 cup okra
1 cup chopped snow peas, parboiled 
1 cup chopped carrots, parboiled
1 cup chopped broccoli, parboiled
1 cup chopped tofu
Salt, to taste
3 Tbsp. coconut milk
3 Tbsp. sugar
1 cup water
6 fresh lime leaves
15 fresh Thai basil leaves

 In a food processor, grind the lemon grass, cumin seeds, galangal, coriander root, garlic cloves, and Thai peppers or Indian chilies into a smooth paste. 
 Heat the oil and sauté the peppers, mushrooms, and okra.
 Add the snow peas, carrots, broccoli, and tofu and stir for a couple of minutes.
 Add the salt, coconut milk, sugar, and lemon grass paste.
 Add the water and bring to a boil.
 Add the lime leaves and basil leaves. Serve hot with steamed rice.

Makes 4 servings


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

Sounds nice, i was reading through it, and i love mushrooms lol!
I have never heard of snow pea's :laugh: i will need to go and have a look for the ingredients, i am a meat eater, but i would like to try cutting it down or stopping eating meat

Thanks for that  :thumbsup: x


----------



## Agility Springer (Mar 15, 2009)

jinxys_owner said:


> Sounds nice, i was reading through it, and i love mushrooms lol!
> I have never heard of snow pea's :laugh: i will need to go and have a look for the ingredients, i am a meat eater, but i would like to try cutting it down or stopping eating meat
> 
> Thanks for that  :thumbsup: x


your more than welcome, my diet is extremely tasty  loads of flavour and easy to cook  xxx


----------

